# Cool Historical Buildings



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Kolah Farang Palace, Birjand*


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

A Modern Sand Hotel in England:


















*Ancient Birjand Citadel, Birjand*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kalemegdan Fortress | Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## Dunzdeck (Apr 23, 2010)

I fail to truly grasp the purpose or utility of this thread...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cool, eh?


----------



## mlegs3 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think this church from Corbii de Piatra in Romania is really cool . IT is carved in sandstone . It was built in ~1500 but i think many of us might be fooled to think that it is a modern buiding.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Castel del Monte. Andria, Italy








http://www.hotelcastellinaria.it


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza. Roma.

Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza di Paolo Rosa, su Flickr


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

balthazar said:


> Castel del Monte. Andria, Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool indeed!


----------

